# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρίνια.

## andreas giannopoulos

γεια σας επειδη ψάχνω εδώ και καιρώ καναρίνι και επειδη είμαι αρχάριος δεν ξέρω από ράτσες, ποια είναι η καλύτερη ράτσα? από ότι διαβάζω είναι τα timbrado και έχουν πολυ ωραια χρώματα οπού το πράσινο είναι το αγαπημένο μου αλλά εδώ στην περιοχή μου δεν βρίσκω με τιποτα :: 

σας ευχαριστω!!

----------


## xarhs

διαβασε εδω    *Επιλογή ράτσας καναρινιού*

----------


## orion

Καλως ηρθες... Timbrados και τίποτε άλλο  :winky:

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

> Καλως ηρθες... Timbrados και τίποτε άλλο


το κατάλαβα  :winky:  αλλά εδώ στην Φλώρινα δύσκολο να βρω  :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Αναλογα τι σου αρεσει Ανδρεα. εαν θελεις να σου λεει ο γειτονας, 10 σπιτια πιο κατω απο το δικο σου.. τι καναρινι ειναι αυτο που εχεις φιλε! τοτε παιρνεις Timbrados. 

Θελεις χρωμα η εμφανιση, τοτε παιρνεις χρωματος η τυπου-εμφανισης. δες και εδω το υπο-forum Ράτσες.

----------


## Gardelius

*Να κανω λιγάκι το <Δικηγόρο του Διαβόλου> !!!!*  :winky:  * Αυτα τα 2 πουλάκια π.χ. δεν σ αρέσουν?

ΜΩΣΑΙΚ 

*




*Χρώματος*

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

παιδιά μου αρέσουν ολα τα καναρίνια όπου να έχουν μια ωραια εμφανιση και κελαηδημα  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> παιδιά μου αρέσουν ολα τα καναρίνια όπου να έχουν μια ωραια εμφανιση και κελαηδημα


*Τότε φιλε μου,.... έχεις διάβασμα!!! 

*
Forum > Καναρίνια > Ράτσες

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

> *Τότε φιλε μου,.... έχεις διάβασμα!!! 
> 
> *
> Forum > Καναρίνια > Ράτσες


 μην ανυσηχεις τόσο καιρό αυτά διάβαζα  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> μην ανυσηχεις τόσο καιρό αυτά διάβαζα


*Οπότε,...αποφασίζεις και ...προχωράς!! *  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

αμα ανδρεα σου αρεσει το πρασινο χρωμα , τοτε το τιμπραντο ειναι πολυ καλη λυση. εξαρταται βεβαια τι αρεσει και στο δικο σου αυτι

----------


## VasilisM

Καλά βέβαια μπορεί να πάρεις και ένα κοινό πρασινάκι....και τα κοινά έχουν ωραίο κελαηδημα!!!!Αρκει να το ακουσεις καλά πριν το πάρεις...

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

παιδιά έχω αποφασίσει ένα ζευγαρι timbrado αλλά λίγο δύσκολο να βρω  :sad:

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

> Καλά βέβαια μπορεί να πάρεις και ένα κοινό πρασινάκι....και τα κοινά έχουν ωραίο κελαηδημα!!!!Αρκει να το ακουσεις καλά πριν το πάρεις...


καλά είναι και τα κοινά αλλά από pet shop όχι μονό τα έχουν ακριβά 50 ευρώ αλλά αυτή τα περνούν με 10 ευρώ όποτε καταλαβαίνεται τη πουλάκια είναι

----------


## VasilisM

Βασικά δεν ξέρω στη Φλώρινα αλλά αλλού μπορεις να βρεις αρσενικά απο 30 ευρώ...κοίτα και για εκτροφείς κοντά στην περιοχή σου

----------


## VasilisM

Και το ότι τα παίρνουν με 10 ευρώ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι καλα  :Happy:

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

έχω ψαξη αλλά δεν έχω βρει κανέναν

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

> Βασικά δεν ξέρω στη Φλώρινα αλλά αλλού μπορεις να βρεις αρσενικά απο 30 ευρώ...κοίτα και για εκτροφείς κοντά στην περιοχή σου


τα έχω δει και ειναι σε χαλιά κατάσταση  να φανταστης σε ένα κλουβί ήταν πράσινο το νερό και πήγα το αλλαξα εγώ

----------


## VasilisM

Κάνε μια βόλτα και απο Κοζάνη τότε!!!!Κοίτα αρκετά καναρινάκια φαίνοντε ταλαιπωρημένα στα πετ σοπ αλλά με λίγη φροντίδα ξαναγίνοντε κουκλια!!!

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω φιλέ  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Ανδρεα ποιος ειπε οτι τα καλυτερα καναρινια ειναι τα τιμπραντο ; τα καλυτερα ειναι οτι σου γυαλισει στο ματι..... εαν ομως θελεις να παρεις καλα τιμπραντο τοτε πεταξου μεχρι την Πτολεμαιδα η την Κοζανι,αφου βεβαια εχεις συνεννοηθεις με καποιο απο τα παιδια που εχουν τα συγκεκριμενα,πιστεψε με αξιζει τον κοπο,θα παρεις πουλια ΑΑΑΑ ,αλλα και απο τιμπραντο πρεπει να ακουσεις ποια γραμμη θα παρεις γιατι ειναι 3 οι γραμμες κελαηδισματος  που εχουν

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

θα δω πρώτα να βρω κανέναν Πτολεμαΐδα και να μιλήσουμε ...θα βάλω και μια αγγελία αλλά δεν πιστεύω καποιος να μου εμπιστευτεί τα πουλάκια του

----------


## panos70

κανε μια προσπαθεια

----------


## andreas giannopoulos

θα κάνω

----------

